# Does anyone remember this? "What's your Season?"



## Ronni (Apr 28, 2020)

Ladies, the Color Palette, remember???     When I was in my 20's-30's I had my colors done three times by three different friends all who were trained in the technique.  We bartered because I was poor.  (I babysat in exchange)  Each time I got a different result!  The only season I didn't get was Winter! I finally decided that as a general statement, I should just stick with the warm seasons colors (Summer and Fall) because the cooler colors didn't work on me.  

Interestingly though, now that I'm pushing 70 and my hair has greyed and skin tone has changed, I find myself more drawn to the clear and vibrant shades of the Winter palette.  Not that I follow any particular season exclusively, but having been so caught up in the fad of the Seasonal Palette that was so popular back in the day, I still tend to think that way now. 

What about you?  And men, any men on here get their colors done?


----------



## jujube (Apr 28, 2020)

I had my "season" determined......it was "Monsoon" on the cusp of "Mudslide".


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

If memory serves correctly, I believe I was an "Autumn". 
I may have been .. but think I'm more of a "Winter".
I just wear whatever colours I want to wear.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2020)

I remember the fad, but I never had it done.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Never had it done. 
I wear the colours I want regardless of what others think.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Never had it done.
> I wear the colours I want regardless of what others think.


I never had it done .. just bought a book.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I never had it done .. just bought a book.





Ronni said:


> Ladies, the Color Palette, remember???     When I was in my 20's-30's I had my colors done three times by three different friends all who were trained in the technique.
> 
> What about you?  And men, any men on here get their colors done?


I didn’t realize there was a book. Ronni said she ‘had it done three times ,’ so figured it was a service. I know I like rich colours  ,  no pastels however I do like pink in almost all shades.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I didn’t realize there was a book. Ronni said she ‘had it done three times ,’ so figured it was a service. I know I like rich colours  ,  no pastels however I do like pink in almost all shades.


It was a service that you paid to have done. I bought a book that showed the colours of Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter.

I've found that my skin has sallowed as I've gotten older, and hair colour makes a difference too.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

I had no idea what Ronni was talking about in this thread - I thought it was about the color charts we had to make for art class!  Now I figure it is make-up.  I never wore any, except for a soft liner under my eyes when most of my lashes fell out (only at work).  So, I'm all seasons, I guess.  Winter pale, spring blush, summer tan, and fall fade.  My skin is too sensitive, so it is "What you see is what you get."


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I had no idea what Ronni was talking about in this thread - I thought it was about the color charts we had to make for art class!  Now I figure it is make-up.  I never wore any, except for a soft liner under my eyes when most of my lashes fell out (only at work).  So, I'm all seasons, I guess.  Winter pale, spring blush, summer tan, and fall fade.  My skin is too sensitive, so it is "What you see is what you get."


It's about clothing colours, Em


----------



## Ronni (Apr 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I had no idea what Ronni was talking about in this thread - I thought it was about the color charts we had to make for art class!  Now I figure it is make-up.  I never wore any, except for a soft liner under my eyes when most of my lashes fell out (only at work).  So, I'm all seasons, I guess.  Winter pale, spring blush, summer tan, and fall fade.  My skin is too sensitive, so it is "What you see is what you get."


Nope.  Not make up.   Or I should say not JUST makeup.

Color me beautiful


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m definitely winter.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m definitely winter.


Me too!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It's about clothing colours, Em


OH MY!!!  I totally missed the boat on this one!!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> OH MY!!!  I totally missed the boat on this one!!!


That’s ok. You can jump in now.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Me too!


Oh cool. They are rich , non wIshy, washy colours.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 28, 2020)

Autumn here.  Don't ask me to wear black, I look like I'm going to my own funeral


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s ok. You can jump in now.


Thanks, but I feel so foolish!  Does khaki qualify?  I have been told that I look good in camouflage!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Thanks, but I feel so foolish!  Does khaki qualify?  I have been told that I look good in camouflage!


Don’t feel foolish. I didn’t understand the post at first either. We aren’t seeking perfect people here. We appreciate REAL and real is FAR from perfect. 

Khaki is one of my favourite colours. I love the off tone colours for contrast with the bolder ones. Grey works equally as well or at least it does for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

Here's the modern version, you can get it in an app now..

https://colorwise.me/


..and as we age....

https://www.kettlewellcolours.co.uk/blog/jo/does-your-season-change-as-you-age


----------



## gennie (Apr 28, 2020)

I was a definite Spring then and am still.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 28, 2020)

I have know idea about this.....I'm just a Jersey Girl!!!  Never went into those things....


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 28, 2020)

Summer, but I wear black well.  Am a gray-eyed redhead ...well that's still the hair color I choose to show! ...so I tend to like grays and dusty versions of color with muted jewel tones for accent.


----------



## Karmen1996 (Apr 28, 2020)

Wasn't it Merle Norman beauty care that was really into the Color Me Beautiful thing?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

Karmen1996 said:


> Wasn't it Merle Norman beauty care that was really into the Color Me Beautiful thing?


Yes! I remember they had studios around the city - very expensive.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 30, 2020)

I remember. I think I was winter. Jewel tones were the best for me. And I think it's true. I could never wear yellow or orange, but my daughter certainly can. Thanks for the blast from the past!


----------

